# I want a 180mm crankset



## tall-kc (Mar 30, 2012)

I'm a tall guy with long legs. I've had a 180mm XT crankset on my mtb for 10 years. I've had a 175mm Ultegra set on my road bike for 10 years too. I would like to get a 180mm crankset for my new bike (a Roubaix). Bike comes with Ultegra 175mm. Shimano doesn't make a 180mm Ultegra crankset. The Dura-Ace crankset is available in 180mm, but it's nearly twice the price of an Ultegra, and is heavier (not enough to matter, but still).

Anyway, I'd like some suggestions for a 180mm crankset that won't break the bank, but is comparable to Ultegra in overall quality.

Also would a non-Shimano brand crankset have any impact on shifting performance since the chain and f.der are Ultegra?

Thanks...


----------



## laxpatrick (Jan 22, 2012)

Find a pre-loved Dura Ace? Worked for me... Til I went to 210's.


----------



## MMinSC (Nov 19, 2011)

Rotor is making a 180mm 3D crank now.

And no, shifting will not be affected. I'm running Rotor 3D cranks with FSA rings on a 7900 drivetrain. Shifts perfectly.


----------



## tall-kc (Mar 30, 2012)

Thanks for the suggestion, but... 
Per the Rotor website, only the 3D+ model comes in 180mm. MSRP for those cranks (sans rings & BB) is $660. The Dura-Ace full set is $660. How does the Rotor suggestion qualify as "not breaking the bank?" Is there another model that I missed somewhere?


----------



## MMinSC (Nov 19, 2011)

tall-kc said:


> Thanks for the suggestion, but...
> Per the Rotor website, only the 3D+ model comes in 180mm. MSRP for those cranks (sans rings & BB) is $660. The Dura-Ace full set is $660. How does the Rotor suggestion qualify as "not breaking the bank?" Is there another model that I missed somewhere?


Keep your eyes peeled on Ebay. I got mine, albeit 175mm, for less than $400 shipped. Watch Competitive Cyclist as well. If you can find a 20% coupon, they'd be less than $550.


----------



## MMinSC (Nov 19, 2011)

How about this? 

Shimano FC-7800 Dura-Ace Crankset 180mm Cranks! NR | eBay


----------



## bikerjulio (Jan 19, 2010)

How's this for not breaking the bank?

http://www.ebay.ca/itm/SRAM-Apex-180mm-White-Logo-53-39-Black-Rings-Crankset-GXP-Bottom-Bracket-/160792480386?pt=Cycling_Parts_Accessories&hash=item256ffa8a82

or this

http://www.ebay.ca/itm/New-SRAM-Rival-OCT-Crank-Crankset-53-39T-10-speed-180mm-black-Road-Bike-250-/380416947700?pt=Cycling_Parts_Accessories&hash=item58929df5f4


----------



## MMinSC (Nov 19, 2011)

Competitive has compact 180mm D/A in stock right now for $527


----------



## kbiker3111 (Nov 7, 2006)

D/A 7701 on ebay or SRAM Rival seem to be the best bets. 

Specialized has a long version of their sworks crank, but between the spider, ring, BB and crankset, it gets pricey.


----------



## tall-kc (Mar 30, 2012)

Yeah, at that price, I'd just buy a Dura Ace crankset. I'm looking for something in the <$300 range... comparable to Ultegra, which is what the bike has already. An Ultegra set is $260 on amazon.

I'm not looking for an upgrade. Just a longer crank.

SRAM makes the Rival OCT crankset in 180mm. $222 on amazon. Can anyone comment on how the Rival would compare to Ultegra for overall quality & performance? Or would Rival be more like 105? 
Thanks!


----------



## tall-kc (Mar 30, 2012)

deleted.


----------



## PlatyPius (Feb 1, 2009)

tall-kc said:


> Yeah, at that price, I'd just buy a Dura Ace crankset. I'm looking for something in the <$300 range... comparable to Ultegra, which is what the bike has already. An Ultegra set is $260 on amazon.
> 
> I'm not looking for an upgrade. Just a longer crank.
> 
> ...


SRAM - Shimano

Apex - 105
Rival - Ultegra
Force - DuraAce-ish
Red - DuraAce+

Shifting won't be affected and you'll likely drop some weight.
Rival crank: 790 grams per pair with bb - BB is included
Ultegra crank: WEIGHT: 785g - BB is NOT included.
Shimano BB: WEIGHT: 95g

So, you'll lose 90 grams. Not much, but Rival is also cheaper, so it's a bonus.


----------



## redlude97 (Jun 29, 2010)

you could probably use your ultegra rings on SRAM crankarms to keep the superior shifting as well


----------



## davidka (Dec 12, 2001)

Get the SRAM rival. It's stiff, reasonably light and easy to get for little $$. I use a Shimano derailleur with a SRAM Rival crank. Shifts great (far better than w/a SRAM der.). If you can score a D/A 7800 crank for ~$200, that's the way to go but you'll have to wait and play auctions.


----------



## PlatyPius (Feb 1, 2009)

redlude97 said:


> you could probably use your ultegra rings on SRAM crankarms to keep the superior shifting as well


No, you can't. And the rings aren't "superior shifting". SRAM's weak link was always the front derailleur, not the rings (except on the previous version of Red - now fixed).

How would you install this on a normal crank?


----------



## redlude97 (Jun 29, 2010)

PlatyPius said:


> No, you can't. And the rings aren't "superior shifting". SRAM's weak link was always the front derailleur, not the rings (except on the previous version of Red - now fixed).
> 
> How would you install this on a normal crank?


I still think the machining on shimano's is superior. I ran a SRAM force compact crankset before I swapped to a shimano 105 compact and the shimano shifted better with the rest of the bike being shimano 105(with an ultegra FD). You're right the new ultegra rings probably won't work, but the old ones certainly would work on other arms


----------



## tall-kc (Mar 30, 2012)

*Thanks for all the replies*

Thanks for the tips. I'll look for a 7800 DA until I can't wait any longer, then I'll buy the Rival.


----------



## tall-kc (Mar 30, 2012)

*Which BB?*

So I'm now looking at buying a new SRAM Rival 180mm compact crankset. I'm not sure which kind of BB I need. My bike is a brand new Specialized Roubaix SL3 Expert. It has an Ultegra compact double crankset currently. I don't know what kind of BB it has though... GXP or BB30.

How do I find this out? can I tell by looking at it?


----------



## PlatyPius (Feb 1, 2009)

Your BB is a normal, threaded one. You need the GXP bottom bracket and non-BB30 SRAM crank.


----------

